# Skeleton Minute Books



## Ian Thompson (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking for some advice, probable from Lodge Secretaries, regarding keeping the Minutes of the Lodge Meetings.
Previously to becoming Secretary, we have always used standard Minute Books where the Minutes are hand written.
It now seems that the current trend (in the UK at least) is to use a "Skeleton Minute Book", which doesn't have pages as such, but has short tabs instead. These seem to be one wide followed by two narrow throughout the book and the idea is you produce the Minutes on a Word Processor and then stick them in the book on to these tabs.
I don't understand why the wide and narrow and also how the thickness at the spine isn't increased to bursting point as additions are made.
Any advice would be welcome and gratefully received.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2017)

Ian Thompson said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for some advice, probable from Lodge Secretaries, regarding keeping the Minutes of the Lodge Meetings.
> Previously to becoming Secretary, we have always used standard Minute Books where the Minutes are hand written.
> It now seems that the current trend (in the UK at least) is to use a "Skeleton Minute Book", which doesn't have pages as such, but has short tabs instead. These seem to be one wide followed by two narrow throughout the book and the idea is you produce the Minutes on a Word Processor and then stick them in the book on to these tabs.
> ...


I just print and keep signed copies on a durable folder.

Ask what other local secs are doing.... but do what you think is right within any Constitutional contains and practicalities.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 4, 2017)

As my Lodge Secretary, i write out the communication notes shorthand during meetings. (My typing skills are definitely not up to speed with active conversations). Soon after our meetings, I find time to transfer my handwritten notes into a full & legible Word document.

I attached both original handwritten notes and typed Word document notes together in a binder marked for the current Masonic year. At the end of the year, i detach the handwritten notes from the typed notes. I send the typed & printed notes to be permanently bound under a cover. (See photo for example)

So far it hasn't ran afoul of my jurisdiction's law. In fact, our law only has Articles & Sections that mandate a record of Lodge proceedings are kept. For good reasons, i suppose, neither GL nor my subordinate lodge legislates HOW these Minutes, Proceedings etc are to be recorded. That's great!

We live in constantly changing times.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 4, 2017)

Cash books are wonderfully delivered bound from the print shop. I can just fill in the numbers and be done.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 4, 2017)

Ian Thompson said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for some advice, probable from Lodge Secretaries, regarding keeping the Minutes of the Lodge Meetings.
> Previously to becoming Secretary, we have always used standard Minute Books where the Minutes are hand written.
> It now seems that the current trend (in the UK at least) is to use a "Skeleton Minute Book", which doesn't have pages as such, but has short tabs instead. These seem to be one wide followed by two narrow throughout the book and the idea is you produce the Minutes on a Word Processor and then stick them in the book on to these tabs.
> ...


I was trying to visualize what you were describing but can't reach a mental picture. The long and short tabs are throwing me for a loop.

Do you have a photo?


----------



## Ian Thompson (Aug 9, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I was trying to visualize what you were describing but can't reach a mental picture. The long and short tabs are throwing me for a loop.
> 
> Do you have a photo?


Photos attached as requested brother.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 16, 2017)

Ian Thompson said:


> Photos attached as requested brother.


I see.

It can present a bit of a problem if the Lodge Sec'y is a doctor by day with all of his 'professional' handwriting.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 16, 2017)

The Grand Lodge of Texas has provided us with downloadable PDFs upon which to fill out & print our minutes per attached forms. Much easier to read than my chicken-scratching!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 17, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> The Grand Lodge of Texas has provided us with downloadable PDFs upon which to fill out & print our minutes per attached forms. Much easier to read than my chicken-scratching!


Awesome. It's damn good.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 17, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Awesome. It's damn good.


Feel free to download & use it if you like- I doubt anyone would mind.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Feel free to download & use it if you like- I doubt anyone would mind.


Wow, R.W. Bro. Bill, you are a busy gentleman based on your signature! I don't see how you do it. Kudos to you.


----------

